# Double Stops/Solo Ideas



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video covers some double stop/chord fragment ideas that i enjoying using in solos and improv - hopefully there is something worth stealing.....thanks for watching!
Double Stops & Chord Fragments Solo Ideas - by Tonedr - YouTube


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Dale,...certainly worth stealing


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure appreciate you checking it out!


----------

